# A few questions about Smeringus mesaensis (Dune scorpion)



## ItsExiled (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi 
Im thinking about getting a dune scorpion and was just wondering if any of you new of a good care sheet??
Also how long do these guys live??

:2thumb:
Thanks


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Scorpion of the Month for January: Smeringurus mesaensis - Scorpions - The Venom List - For All Things Venomous! Not a bad caresheet. 

As for how long do they live? More than likely 4 years or more. However, most of the S. mesaensis that are for sale will be WC adults, so determining their age already will be pretty much impossible.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

These are without doubt one of my favourite Scorpions I need to get some more.


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Something to wet your appetite Oliver 










Their ghostly pale yellow colour is awesome. I love mine, I just wish it surfaced abit more often.


----------



## diaocuijin0706 (Aug 23, 2012)

most of the S. mesaensis that are for sale will be WC adults,







:flrt:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

diaocuijin0706 said:


> most of the S. mesaensis that are for sale will be WC adults,image:flrt:


Blimey you lasted long!


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

callum b said:


> Something to wet your appetite Oliver
> 
> image
> 
> Their ghostly pale yellow colour is awesome. I love mine, I just wish it surfaced abit more often.


Nice one Callum I have to get some more how big is yours?


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Colosseum said:


> how big is yours?


:gasp: Pardon!!! Haha.

It's an adult male. Mouth to telson he's about 7 or 8cm. Have you ever had a go at breeding these??


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

callum b said:


> :gasp: Pardon!!! Haha.
> 
> It's an adult male. Mouth to telson he's about 7 or 8cm. Have you ever had a go at breeding these??


No not these ones notoriously hard to breed apparently and I meant the Scorpion not your love vain you dirty sod.


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Haha. 

Yer I've heard the young are tricky to raise, like H. arizonensis.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I had a gravid HZ she gave birth but must were still born and the live ones I tried my hardest to raise but they soon died I tried everything.


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

There's a guy over on arachnoboards that had some success breeding and raising H.arizonensis in a huge communal enclosure that had lots of different 'microclimates'. Raising them in a conventional way seems to be fairly impossible though.

It's amazing that for such a commonly kept species, no one seems to have cracked it yet.


----------

